# Drop in BBT 7dpo - progesterone problem???



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone can help me with a BBT question? I hope this is the right area! 

I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid, have been charting for the last 2 months & have a normal thermal shift (0.4 degrees increase) after ovulation on day 14 of a 28 day cycle.  I also use an OPK which confirms I have ovulated at the same time.  On both my charts my temp rises again slightly post ovulation then at 7dpo I get a huge drop (last cycle from 36.9 to 36.3, below my coverline) then it rises back up again (8dpo 36.6 then 9dpo 37.0).

I have searched on the internet but all I can find is that this could be an implantation dip, yet both cycles AF has arrived!!  My acupuncturist mentioned last week it could be a sign that my progesterone levels are not high enough but my other temps after ovulation are high.  I'm very confused! 

Has anyone else come across this? If it is due to low progesterone (or high estrogen) how do I confirm this & is there anything I can take to increase it? I'm not seeing the acupuncturist til next saturday now.  My consultant has never asked to see any of my charts and has me on clomid for 2 more cycles then IVF referral if no success.  Should I contact him, are there any other tests he can do?  There is a fertility open evening at a private clinic near us tomorrow evening.  I was thinking about going down there to see what they said.

Last year I was referred to an endocrinologist because I had elevated prolactin levels (over 2 x the normal amount!! ) But when he checked the repeat blood test he said there was nothing wrong with my hormones   I've had all of the usual tests - about 7 blood tests (on days 6 & 21 I think), HCG, internal scan, STI's etc I also take a load of supplements - preganacare, selenium, zinc, iron, magnesium, bee propolis, Q10, Vit C, Vit B12, Vit B complex, EPO (only pre ov), fish oil, and folic acid!! 

Sorry it's a long post but I'm starting to go a bit   with ttc!!!

Kel xx


----------



## Pertyshore (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Kelly

Sorry to bother you but what should your temp be? Because I normally chat between 36.39 and 36.59 an today it was 36.73 is this normal? 

Regards


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello 

I read implantation dips are common in women taking clomid but don't turn out to be a sign of actual implantation and then AF arrives. Triphasics are less common and more of a sign of pregnancy but I have been charting for 2 months, had triphasics both times and BFN. So who knows, clomid is a cruel drug that does many things that tricks you into thinking your pregnant. 

xxx


----------

